# Expectant trades on the 15th...



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I figured we should have a combined thread for this since we still do not know our teams' situation and what our roster will be. There are several players the Rockets could be looking at and some have already been mentioned on this board. The big names out right now are obviously _*RON ARTEST, AL HARRINGTON, ANTOINE WALKER, CHUCKY ATKINS, DESMOND MASON, QUENTIN RICHARDSON, VLADIMIR RADOMONAVICH, PEJA STOACAVICH, JAY (JASON) WILLIAMS, EARL WATSON, VOSHON LENARD, JERRY STACKHOUSE, AUSTIN CROCSHERE, JAMAL CRAWFORD. [/*I] 

Thats a long enough list but there may be more. I did not include our own Houston players because we know who they all are, whose been mentioned and speculated, and who we don't want to give up as well. I'd say the consensus is we don't wanna give up TMAC, YAO, HEAD and ALSTON, or some of you may be partial to others as well. (I'm partial to HOWARD as well, but not his contract, it's a biguunn) But we can now discuss it since trade talk is getting louder and louder as the Dec. 15th deadline approaches. Any thoughts of anyone mentioned or sane or insane scenarios, . . .post your trades fellow GM's :biggrin:_


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It's really hard for someone who isn't behind the scenes to post trades that are expected. It's relatively easy for people who follow the team to see what trades they would NOT do or don't need to. With that in mind, here are a few trades I wouldn't mind:

Houston sends:
Moochie Norris

Minnesota sends:
Richie Frahm
Mark Madsen

It would be awesome if we could get Trenton Hassell from the Wolves, but it's very unlikely. Frahm is one of the best shooters in the league and in Madsen we get the blue collar PF that Howard and Swift are most definitely not. The Wolves get some minimal cap relief with this trade, but not much else. I don't think including a 2nd rounder would help the trade go through, as the Wolves aren't very familiar with the 'draft' and when they have a pick don't know what to do with it. 

Houston sends:
David Wesley

Milwaukee sends:
Joe Smith

With Bogut, Magloire and Gadzuric the Bucks don't necessarily need to pay this guy $12 million over the next 2 years. Smith won't block alot of shots or play great defense, but he is one of the best rebounders in the league. Has a very consistent shot and is a better man to man defender than Howard and Swift, although that isn't saying much. Doesn't seem like he will have a problem fitting into the zone defense. Unfortunately, he is one of those guys you always see on the IL.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

giving up juwon would be a huge mistake

He was a big part of our success last season


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> It's really hard for someone who isn't behind the scenes to post trades that are expected. It's relatively easy for people who follow the team to see what trades they would NOT do or don't need to. With that in mind, here are a few trades I wouldn't mind:
> 
> Houston sends:
> Moochie Norris
> ...


How about Hassell and Eddie Griffin for Swift and Wesley? I havent checked if that works in terms of salary.

Im thinking Milwaukee is shopping Magloire for a swingman. Magloire was brought in to help Bogut ease into the NBA game but it seems Bogut has adjusted rather quickly... Ironic that they would have been fine keeping Desmond Mason instead of shipping him for Magloire.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> How about Hassell and Eddie Griffin for Swift and Wesley? I havent checked if that works in terms of salary.
> 
> Im thinking Milwaukee is shopping Magloire for a swingman. Magloire was brought in to help Bogut ease into the NBA game but it seems Bogut has adjusted rather quickly... Ironic that they would have been fine keeping Desmond Mason instead of shipping him for Magloire.


 Magloire can do an ample job playing at the 4 and has been playing well as of late. With his contract it's hard to see him going anywhere.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I like that Wesley for Joe Smith idea. Smith's probably one of the more underrated guys in the league right now. He simply gets the job done at the 4, and can play some 5 too.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

t-mac for darko...dont be so conservative, take a chance


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

How about David Wesley for Chucky Atkins?

We could do a straight up trade and address our temporary need for a pointguard/shooter and while meeting Washington's need for depth at the SG position. Wesley would do a tolerable job between himself and Antonio Daniels playing the SG position. 

PG: Chucky Atkins | Moochi Norris
SG: Tracy McGrady | Luther Head
SF: Ryan Bowen | Derek Anderson | Stevie Graham
PF: Juwan Howard | Stromile Swift
CN: Yao Ming | Dikembe Mutombo

Injured: Rafer Alston, Jon Barry, Bobby Sura

My concerns: Chucky Atkins isn't a catch-n-shoot type player. His defense is suspect. Wesley's leadership will be sorely missed. The fabric of our team's chemistry is so thin and fragile, changes could be disastrous to how the rest of the season plays out.

Advantages: He is a respectable shooter and is quicker than David Wesley. He would serve as a sufficient pointguard until Alston gets back from his injury, then will make a solid offensive option off the bench. No long term commitment.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> How about David Wesley for Chucky Atkins?
> 
> We could do a straight up trade and address our temporary need for a pointguard/shooter and while meeting Washington's need for depth at the SG position. Wesley would do a tolerable job between himself and Antonio Daniels playing the SG position.
> 
> I think that's the best idea I've seen, that and the Joe Smith deal would be good. He's more versatile than Swift, whose very light for a PF. Atkins would be good, especially since Rafer will come back some time relatively soon.


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

http://www3.realgm.com/src_tradechecker/1/

have any of you tried that?

2716216
put that trade id in and tell me what you think

david wesley for joe smith works out fine


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Houston sends:
> David Wesley
> 
> Milwaukee sends:
> Joe Smith


Bucks already have two small guards who can play the 2 in Charlie Bell and Mo Williams. I doubt they pull the trigger on the deal; I think they really like the big man depth they have up front. Wesley for Smith would be a good deal for the Rockets though.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> How about David Wesley for Chucky Atkins?
> 
> We could do a straight up trade and address our temporary need for a pointguard/shooter and while meeting Washington's need for depth at the SG position. Wesley would do a tolerable job between himself and Antonio Daniels playing the SG position.
> 
> ...



Horrible! Atkins sucks. Stop underrated Wesley.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Both Atkins and Wesley suck. Both are quite similar in their playing style, where they avoid the paint like plague.

I really wish to see us getting Artest, but does anyone know if the Raptors are happy with Mo Pete?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

sherwin said:


> Horrible! Atkins sucks. Stop underrated Wesley.


At the very least you could use proper grammar.

Atkins is much quicker than Wesley, better slasher, and better shooter.

Wesley plays better defense and can finish better with his body.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I want Okafor.....


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> It's really hard for someone who isn't behind the scenes to post trades that are expected. It's relatively easy for people who follow the team to see what trades they would NOT do or don't need to. With that in mind, here are a few trades I wouldn't mind:
> 
> Houston sends:
> Moochie Norris
> ...


Minnesota don't need one more point guard. They already got plenty in that position, plus Richie Frahm's a streaky shooter. He is being seldomly used in some points if Wally's in foul trouble, same thing goes for Hassell. Not to mention that Hassell's contract is a bit expensive. It is worth over $27 million for 6 years (before the start of 04-05 season).


----------



## arcangle (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd like to see Al Harrington/Earl Watson in Rockets uniform.

Wesley for Joe Smith is a great idea also.


----------

